# mit Logo Aufzug steuern



## LOGO! TD (19 Januar 2011)

*ACK*Hallo ich bin neu hier und würde gerne einen Aufzug mit ner LOGO! steuern
wie kann ich es machen? danke für die hilfe


----------



## Verpolt (19 Januar 2011)

Hallo,



> wie kann ich es machen?



Ausgang 1 = Auf
Ausgang 2 = Ab

Um die Sicherheit mußt du dir bei einem Aufzug keine Sorgen machen, da die Personen den Not-Aus drücken können.


IM ERNST: LOGO und Aufzug???

PS: Warte noch 5 Minuten, dann bekommst bestimmt ein fertiges Programm von jemandem


----------



## M-Ott (19 Januar 2011)

Such doch mal ein Bisschen im Forum! Da findest Du bestimmt eine Lösung für Deine Hausaufgaben.


----------



## LOGO! TD (19 Januar 2011)

hey das sind keine hausaufgaben , das mach ich zum spaß für mein baumhaus


----------



## Verpolt (19 Januar 2011)

Na dann zeig doch mal, was du schon geschrieben hast.
Oder wo deine Probleme sind


----------



## M-Ott (19 Januar 2011)

LOGO! TD schrieb:


> hey das sind keine hausaufgaben , das mach ich zum spaß für mein baumhaus


Ändern, nachdem schon geantwortet wurde, ist schon sehr, sehr schlechter Stil!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Januar 2011)

LOGO! TD schrieb:


> hey das sind keine hausaufgaben , das mach ich zum spaß für mein baumhaus



Dann Lade erstmal ein Foto von dein Baumhaus hoch, je nach Baum
muss die Programmstruktur angepasst werden, Eiche ist aufwendiger 
als Birke da der Stamm im Durchmesser größer ist. Pappel ist von der
Sicherheitstechnik anspruchsvoller, da die höher wachsen und nicht so 
Standfest sind. Buchsbaum ist schon mal ganz schlecht, da die meistens 
auf dem Friedhof stehen, da muss der Aufzug behinderten gerecht sein,
da ältere Besucher schon mal mit den Rollstuhl kommen.


----------



## LOGO! TD (19 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Eiche ist aufwendiger als Birke da der Stamm im Durchmesser größer ist. Pappel ist von derSicherheitstechnik anspruchsvoller, da die höher wachsen und nicht so Standfest sind. Buchsbaum ist schon mal ganz schlecht, da die meistens auf dem Friedhof stehen, da muss der Aufzug behinderten gerecht sein,da ältere Besucher schon mal mit den Rollstuhl kommen.


wie soll ich das verstehen? Danke!


----------



## LOGO! TD (19 Januar 2011)

*Programm (fast) fertig*

Hallo ich hab hier mal ein programm gemacht.


----------



## himbeergeist (19 Januar 2011)

.... was ist Handbirne Auf / Ab ? 

Frank


----------



## LOGO! TD (19 Januar 2011)

*Test*

12345678910 test


----------



## LOGO! TD (19 Januar 2011)

*Handbirne*



himbeergeist schrieb:


> .... was ist Handbirne Auf / Ab ?
> 
> Frank


 z.b. das hier:


----------



## himbeergeist (19 Januar 2011)

...ach so, das geht bei uns als Steuerflasche durch.

Drücke ich z.B. Taster nach oben und habe die Tür auf sagt er Türen schließen. Nach dem schließen fährt er dann von selber los. Ist das so gewollt? Ich denke man sollte dann noch einmal nach oben drücken und erst dann darf der Fahrstuhl losfahren.

Frank


----------



## LOGO! TD (19 Januar 2011)

*Danke*

Danke für Deinen Denkannstoß ! könntest du mir einen lösungsvorschlag geben? wenn ja, wäre es cool!


----------



## himbeergeist (19 Januar 2011)

..... mit einem Baustein RS das ganze verriegeln. 

Frank


----------



## LOGO! TD (19 Januar 2011)

DANKE, vielen Dank, großartige Idee!


----------



## himbeergeist (19 Januar 2011)

...super. Die Endlagenschalter für Oben und Unten würde ich eigensicher machen. (als Öffner) Als zusätzliche Sicherheit einen max. Positionsschalter falls der normale Endlagenschalter versagt.

Frank


----------



## LOGO! TD (19 Januar 2011)

Ich mach auch noch nen Notaus in den Aufzugskorb welcher das system Stromlos macht PS: danke für die vielen Tipps, denn ich mach das mit wenig ahnung alleine für meinen Freund


----------



## himbeergeist (19 Januar 2011)

... ich hoffe nur Dein Motor hat dann auch eine Bremse sonst bleibt er trotz NotAus erst auf dem Boden stehen.

Frank


----------



## LOGO! TD (19 Januar 2011)

*test*

1234567890


----------



## LOGO! TD (19 Januar 2011)

*Motor*

Das ist mein "Motor":http://www.guede.ws/cgi-bin/twinklecom.cgi?lang=0&param=page&tid=8000


----------



## himbeergeist (19 Januar 2011)

Was meinst Du? Einen elektrischen Flaschenzug?

Frank


----------



## LOGO! TD (19 Januar 2011)

Ja, ich bau den kompletten Aufzug selbst. Es sind 4m Hubhöhe (von oberkante boden Garten bis Oberkante fußboden baumhaus)und mit 2m pro 7sek. und 160€ ist Preis/Leistung recht gut.


----------



## LOGO! TD (19 Januar 2011)

:TOOL::-D:lol:danke himbeergeist, du hast mir als einzigster wertvolle tipps gegeben Danke!!!*ACK*


----------



## PN/DP (19 Januar 2011)

[OT]
@LOGO! TD 
Unser Beitrags-Editor hat auch einen "Vorschau-Button" - da brauchste dann keine "1234567890 test test" mehr.
Links kann man da auch prüfen.
[/OT]

Harald


----------



## LOGO! TD (20 Januar 2011)

danke. und wo?


----------



## Mobi (20 Januar 2011)

Rechts neben Antworten steht Vorschau. Übriegens meinte er mit Links nicht die Richtung .


----------



## Nordischerjung (20 Januar 2011)

Siehe Bild, dass kommt wenn du auf Antworten klickst


----------



## LOGO! TD (20 Januar 2011)

*Danke für Tipp*

@ Mobi und @ Nordischerjung
Ahah! in der "Erweitert" Version Danke!!!


----------



## LOGO! TD (21 Januar 2011)

kann ich das Programm so wie es ist Verwenden? 
Bitte um Antwort!


----------



## Question_mark (24 Januar 2011)

*Das ist natürlich eine sichere Sache, mit so vielen Bremsen*

Hallo,



			
				LOGO! TD schrieb:
			
		

> 1234567890



Das sind natürlich eine ganze Menge Bremsen. Da ist die Sicherheit natürlich jederzeit gewährleistet. Eine tolle Programmmierung von Dir, in dem Aufzug fühle ich mich sicher ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Der Praktikant (24 Januar 2011)

Können tut man viel.......

Es kommt aber noch auf andere Aspekte wie die Software an.
Wie z.B.: 
-die Konstruktion des Aufzugs und deren mechanische Sicherheit... (Sicherheit sollte mindestens minimal größer 1 sein )
-elektronische Sicherheitsbauteile
-was macht der Motor wenn Stromausfall ist... hat er ne Bremse oder lässt er dich mit 9,81m/s² - x Richtung Boden sausen.
-was macht die Steuerung wenn der Endschalter defekt ist? Wickelt der Motor die Fahrgastzelle mit auf die Winde.
-Was ist wenn es regnet? hat dein Package die entsprechende Schutzklasse?
-Hast du eine Redundanz vorgesehen, wie z.B. 2. unabhängiges Seil
uvm.

Ich glaube es zieht sich keiner den Schuh an und sagt: 
"Das kannst du so verwenden."

Irgendwie musst du ja schon vorher auf den Baum gekommen sein, sonst wär ja das Baumhaus nicht da.
Genau diesen Weg würde ich weiterhin gehen, da mir dafür das Geld zu schade wäre.


----------



## marlob (24 Januar 2011)

Der Praktikant schrieb:


> ...
> Irgendwie musst du ja schon vorher auf den Baum gekommen sein, sonst wär ja das Baumhaus nicht da.
> Genau diesen Weg würde ich weiterhin gehen, da mir dafür das Geld zu schade wäre.


Der ist gut*ROFL*


----------

